# clean install power mac g4



## f440 (Apr 18, 2007)

I just got a Power Mac G4 867 MHz with no HDD. If I buy OS X Tiger and do a clean install will it load all of the drivers or do I need the original restore disks? Should I anticipate any other problems?


----------



## gslrider (Apr 18, 2007)

f440 said:


> I just got a Power Mac G4 867 MHz with no HDD. If I buy OS X Tiger and do a clean install will it load all of the drivers or do I need the original restore disks? Should I anticipate any other problems?


You'll need a HD first to install Tiger. Boot from the Tiger install disc by holding down "c" key on startup (after you hear the startup ring, and until you see the turning wheel). Once system boots up, access Disk Utilities. Format HD to Mac OS Extended (Journaled). Don't bother zeroing out all data. Once HD is formatted, install the OS. Because it's a brand new HD or a freshly formatted one, the installer disc will do a complete install of Tiger. And yes it will install everything you need, including most drivers you'll need to get up and running right away.

You shouldn't run into any problems.


----------



## f440 (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks!


----------

